
Cyber-flaw affects 745,000 pacemakers - rbanffy
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-41099867
======
burntrelish1273
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15132887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15132887)

